# Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?



## DoctorGreenthumb (8. Juli 2014)

*Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es schlimm ist wenn abundzu mal ein Insekt von den Gehäuselüftern eingezogen wird?
Und reicht es wenn ich diese Insekten dann bei der nächsten Komplettreinigung aus dem PC entferne?


----------



## Scalon (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würde ja den PC eher drinnen stehen lassen 
Staubfilter hat dein Case nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



> Und reicht es wenn ich diese Insekten dann bei der nächsten Komplettreinigung aus dem PC entferne?


 Wenn du keinen Gecko nachschiebst ja. Auch werden durch Insekten keine Rotorblätter zerstört das ist ein Märchen auch keine gemeine Steinlaus schafft es.



> bei der nächsten Komplettreinigung


 Wenn die Reinigungszyklen nicht bei ca. 25 Jahren liegen kein Problem.

 Spaß beiseite es wird sich nie vermeiden lassen etwas hinein kommt was kein Bauteil ist


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Pc steht natürlich drinnen 
Reinige alle 3 Monate ca. komplett alles. Und gut zu wissen, das es den Lüftern nicht schadet!
Filter hat es schon, sind auch eingebaut. Aber ich habe 4 Lüfter nachgerüstet, welche keine haben. :/


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Solange sich keine Maus einnistet oder Wespen ein Nest bauen kann nichts passieren 

Spass bei Seite. Es ist nicht tragisch. Staubfilter sind nicht teuer und helfen ungemeint den Pc im inneren sauberer zu halten. Caesking hat welche im Angebot.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



> Filter hat es schon, sind auch eingebaut. Aber ich habe 4 Lüfter nachgerüstet, welche keine haben. :/


 Ich dachte du meinst einen PC und keine Drohne?


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Letztens hat mein PC eine Mücke zerlegt (ok eher zerfetzt), die hatte eine volle Ladung Blut mit  - hat ein bischen gespritzt  (kein Scherz)

Das hat sie davon wenn sie so gierig war ^^


----------



## bingo88 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Ich habe da eher mit Katzenhaaren Probleme ^^ Aber "normalgroße" Insekten sind eigentlich unbedenklich, hab auch schon tote Spinnen aus meinem Server gesaugt (was bauen die ihr Netz auch in dem Server?).


----------



## informatrixx (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Für den PC macht's eigentlich nicht unbedingt was aus,
aber es kann sein, dass aus Hardware plötzlich Software wird 

Nächste Komplettreinigung machen und gut ist


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Solange sich keine Maus einnistet oder Wespen ein Nest bauen kann nichts passieren
> 
> Spass bei Seite. Es ist nicht tragisch. Staubfilter sind nicht teuer und helfen ungemeint den Pc im inneren sauberer zu halten. Caesking hat welche im Angebot.



Wenn die Wespen im Betrieb noch nicht zerteilt wurden


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Mein Referenzkühler auf der 660Ti hat mal ne Motte zerfetzt. Habe die Überreste halt bei der nächsten Reinigung entfernt^^


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe da eher mit Katzenhaaren Probleme ^^ Aber "normalgroße" Insekten sind eigentlich unbedenklich, hab auch schon tote Spinnen aus meinem Server gesaugt (was bauen die ihr Netz auch in dem Server?).



Als PC's noch so groß wie ganze Räume waren, haben sich Insekten in diese PCs immer eingenistet. Diese haben hier und da eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt. Reaktion der Forscher/Entwickler -> "Shit we got bugs". So wurde das Wort Bug ein Synonym für Fehler.

Heute sagt man halt zu Fehlern - Bugs. Das kommt aus dieser Zeit ^^


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Als PC's noch so groß wie ganze Räume waren, haben sich Insekten in diese PCs immer eingenistet. Diese haben hier und da eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt. Reaktion der Forscher/Entwickler -> "Shit we got bugs". So wurde das Wort Bug ein Synonym für Fehler.
> 
> Heute sagt man halt zu Fehlern - Bugs. Das kommt aus dieser Zeit ^^


Stimmt die Story echt?


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Stimmt die Story echt?


 
Ja es ist war. Als sie den PC aufgemacht haben, haben sie entdeckt das dort Käfer waren - einfach genial


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Hahahaha 
Cool. Ein weiteres Mysterium der Computerwelt geklärt^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Der Begriff ist sogar älter und beim PC bezog es sich auf eine Motte wie man hier lesen kann. Auch diese Käfer Art kann ausgeschlossen werden.

Wo man zb. keine Staubfilter anbringen kann dort könnte man Muttis Strumpfhose missbrauchen und die Öffnungen damit bekleben. Allerdings muss man doch etwas eher ran an den Frühjahrsputz


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



DoctorGreenthumb schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es schlimm ist wenn abundzu mal ein Insekt von den Gehäuselüftern eingezogen wird?
> Und reicht es wenn ich diese Insekten dann bei der nächsten Komplettreinigung aus dem PC entferne?


 Wenn Du einen ordentlichen Luftstrom im Gehäuse hast sollten die Viecher ja hinten wieder rausgepustet werden. 
Ich hab in meinem PC jedenfalls noch nie tote Insekten gefunden.^^


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Ja es ist war. Als sie den PC aufgemacht haben, haben sie entdeckt das dort Käfer waren - einfach genial


 
Genauer gesagt, haben die Vieher die Relaiskontakte verunreinigt.



PS: In meinem PC lebt ne Spinne


----------



## xPsyGamerx (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Ja Insekten und Technik .. entweder bei Ford oder beim Opel Insignia gab es mal das Problem, dass sich eine bestimmte Spinnenart in den Tankentlüftungen eingenistet hat und dadurch der Tank sich nicht entlüften konnte. Problem: ein Vacuum entsteht im Tank der diesen zusammen zieht und sogar diesen zum platzen bringen kann. 

Ich hatte auch mal eine Spinne gefunden in meinem PC. Frage mich aber bis heute, wie die da rein gekommen ist, so groß wie diese war.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Mir hat glaub ich mal ne Fliege meine Solid State Tesla Coil gekillt... Sauvieh hat mir das Gate eines TO-247 MOSFETs auf Drain gelegt. Da Drain-Source 330V anlagen, aber das Gate nur 20V gegen Source aushält, hats mir den FET zerrissen, und in der Folge auch noch den Zweiten 
5€ Materialwert kaputt, 2h Arbeit, das Ding zu ersetzen. Sauvieh.


----------



## keinnick (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Als PC's noch so groß wie ganze Räume waren, haben sich Insekten in diese PCs immer eingenistet. Diese haben hier und da eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt. Reaktion der Forscher/Entwickler -> "Shit we got bugs". So wurde das Wort Bug ein Synonym für Fehler.
> 
> Heute sagt man halt zu Fehlern - Bugs. Das kommt aus dieser Zeit ^^





DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Ja es ist war. Als sie den PC aufgemacht haben, haben sie entdeckt das dort Käfer waren - einfach genial


 
Sicher, dass das "aus der Zeit kommt"? Das Ganze gab es schon einige Zeit vorher:

Software bug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Solange es nicht 100 oder 200 Euro waren 
Bei meinen Pc's hatt ich noch keine Insekten oder tiere drin, dank Staubfilter. Bei anderne Pcs sah das schon anders aus. Wespen schon genannt. Mal hatt ich im Sommer Falter im Zimmer bei der Zimmerlampe. Diese ausgeschaltet, dann war es finster, nur die LEDs der PC Lüfter warn an. Sah die Falter hinfliegen zum Rückwärtigen Lüfter. Von denen war nicht mehr viel übrig


----------



## ebastler (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

So viel kann gar nicht kaputtgegen, da hab ich das Ding schon entsprechend gebaut. Ich bau gern robuste Dinge^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das "aus der Zeit kommt"? Das Ganze gab es schon einige Zeit vorher:
> 
> Software bug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Hey, ich habe das aus dem Stand beantwortet, nicht mit Wikipedia 

Das es sogar noch älter war hatte ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*



> Das es sogar noch älter war hatte ich nicht gewusst.


 Das konnte man bei mir auch schon lesen und keinnick hat nur gespickt ( nicht mal die deutsche Version )


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Wieder was dazu gelernt..


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Mücke/Insekt das in den PC geflogen ist, schlimm?*

Man lernt nie aus.


----------

